# Another song from me!! a little EVH!



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is another track recorded by me and Joolz for a CD for gigs in the good old YouKay!!

https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/you-really-got-me

Recorded this time with my JMP 2203 - Flat out! 

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry but I only have one word for that - EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I think bluzfish said it all.............


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers guys!!!


----------

